# Big $$ boob taillight.



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 6, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Shelby-Air...845886?hash=item23ae1ac73e:g:EqwAAOSwjNdb3ZxO


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 7, 2018)

Do these share the same fender mounting orientation as a mouse, defender or their own?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Do these share the same fender mounting orientation as a mouse, defender or their own?
> 
> Thanks
> Chad



Looks very similar to the Defender battery tray


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 7, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks very similar to the Defender battery tray
> View attachment 896915
> View attachment 896914



I thought it looked similar to the defender but it's a lot of money to spend to find out it needs altered to replace the defender on my Rollfast..


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I thought it looked similar to the defender but it's a lot of money to spend to find out it needs altered to replace the defender on my Rollfast..



Not sure I've ever seen this light on anything but a Shelby. Most Rollfast's I've seen came equipped with the 3 rib Defender.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 7, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure I've ever seen this light on anything but a Shelby. Most Rollfast's I've seen came equipped with the 3 rib Defender.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 10, 2018)

Seller would not reveal the reserve to me, nor even hint at it, which usually means he values it way too high... he said if it doesn't sell he'll put it back in his collection. My guess is he was testing the market rather than truly interested in selling.

Had he listed it with a low opening bid and no reserve I think he would have seen amazing results, maybe closing over $1000. If I needed one for an Airflo or Arrow, that wouldn't seem out of line, especially for how rare/desirable they are. The Airflos and Arrows really *need *that light in back to balance the whole over-the-top design ... my Airflo came with a defender, but looked totally anemic in back. Now it has that "boob" tail light, and it makes a huge difference in the overall presentation. 

There are some repros of this light floating around, but there's nothing like an original... it's so simple, I'm surprised nobody has made the tooling to make out of pressed steel. I think they would sell for an easy $400-500 all day long. @John and @Jafco, are you listening?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2018)

If I had an Airflo, I'd leave it as originally equipped. Both because I'm not into "upgrading" my bikes and prefer to leave them as original as possible....and because I don't have $1k burning a hole in my pocket. Nice piece tho.


----------

